# Comparison of Visas?



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a retirement, non-immigrant visa for Thailand(I'm over 50). It involves getting the initial O-OA visa from the Thai Embassy in the U.S. - for me, I assume it works for any Thai Embassy - which cost me around $100 and a renewal cost of around 2300 pesos a year, plus checking into a Thai imigation office every three months to verify my residence in Thailand.
I read that the Philippines has a similr(if not identical) visa for expats over 50 who want to retire in the Philippines. Is this true? Where can I get specific information for this?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think this is what you are talking about in the Philippines The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - Special Retiree Resident Visa

Also, there are restrictions on the time deposit $ and how it can be used. PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority


----------

